# Remove license plate holder



## vr6RiceEater (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok, this might be a dumb question but how do you remove the black plate holder. I removed the license plate and now there is just the black holder with four metal studs, not screws. I've searched already...


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Remove license plate holder (vr6RiceEater)*

Im pretty sure you have to remove the front bumper and go at it from there.
--Link for bumper removal. 
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil...eyes/
--DIY Magnetic plate holder.
http://home.earthlink.net/~tsi...ount/


----------



## vr6RiceEater (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Remove license plate holder (omarquez510)*

wow, I didn't realize there was that much too it. Seems like a few hours of my day next week will include bumper removal. Thanks for the help.


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Remove license plate holder (vr6RiceEater)*

Yea, seems like an overkill, but they were installed that way for theft preventon http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Remove license plate holder (omarquez510)*

My license plate holder was just screwed into the small front end panel which of course left ugly holes. The panel just pops out and I got a European License Plate frame/holder that pops right into place. I will try and replace the front panel with a new one because I like the clean look up front. I am pretty sure you don't have to take off the front bumper to take off the license plate holder.


----------



## vr6RiceEater (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Remove license plate holder (IndyTTom)*

I gave mine a good pull to see if it would pop out but nothing happened. I'm afraid to pull any harder and break stuff.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Remove license plate holder (vr6RiceEater)*

The black front license plate holder is RIVETED into the rectangular piece, which is held to the front bumper via tabs. 
If you have patience and are real careful, you may be able to use a really small flat instrument to pry the tabs loose and remove the rectangular piece from the front without having to remove the bumper. I tried the prying method, but was afraid of jacking up the front bumper with marks, so I ended up removing the front bumper just to be on the safe side. 
Whatever you do, I don't recommend pulling on the black plastic piece. Those rivets hold much tighter than the tabs, and you will end up breaking something.


----------



## vr6RiceEater (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Remove license plate holder (paullee)*

Thank you very much, I'll give it a try!


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

It depends on how the dealer did the PDI for your car....many, like the one we bought used, just had 4 self tapping screws into the front plate cover. We bought a used plate cover without holes from the classified and had it painted....

Sean


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Thats' what I want to do. Do you have the part number of that front plate? I like the clean flush look and want to do the same to my car.
Also How much was the part to paint? '
Thanks for the info!
Tom in Indy


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I was having something else fixed, so the shop just did it....but $25 to $45 should be normal to paint it. 

Sean


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Do you happen to have the part number for the front piece that I need to order? What is that piece called anyway? Thank you!


----------

